# Buying crypto with PayPal



## Mr. Duck (Nov 28, 2017)

Since i've been mining crypto for almost a month now, i was thinking of buying some additional crypto to maximize my profits, which site do you guys recommend to buy cryptocurrency with PayPal?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


> Since i've been mining crypto for almost a month now, i was thinking of buying some additional crypto to maximize my profits, which site do you guys recommend to buy cryptocurrency with PayPal?



Nobody who isn't an utter moron will sell for PayPal and anyone who tries to buy with PayPal is immediately going to be assumed to be a scammer.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Nov 28, 2017)

Then how the hell do i buy cryptocurrency if scammers are everywhere?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2017)

Coinbase if you're a merkin.  It may be a terrible idea to buy right now that the price is at the highest it's ever been and there's a high possibility it's like one of the many bubbles that have occurred in the past.


----------

